
Google cancels Google photo service - bane
https://www.forbes.com/sites/paulmonckton/2020/06/20/google-photos-featue-cancellation-auto-print-selection/#31d630d36294
======
verdverm
Misleading title, they are only cancelling a trial service for automaticlly
mailing you physical prints of your ten best photos as a subscription

